# Arctic V12 - RBA / Sub Ohm



## Chukin'Vape (3/11/16)

Hi All, look the whole idea of high wattage sub ohming is not really my scene - however there are many who like this style of vaping. What really interests me is how this tank could potentially end the Smok TFV8 reign. The reviewers are really raving about it, what is great is that the TFV8 RBA and V12 RBA are exchangeable - thats pretty cool right. Lets hear your thoughts.


----------



## Lex Aer (8/11/16)

Any body getting these in any time soon. Looks like a great tank and reviews are really positive.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (8/11/16)

Lex Aer said:


> Any body getting these in any time soon. Looks like a great tank and reviews are really positive.



I Agree with you, looks like it could be the next Beast of the Sub-Ohm world. 
Best would be to post a new thread in "Who has stock"

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/


----------



## Lex Aer (8/11/16)

Good suggestion! and done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

